# Marine speakers



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Budget?


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't have a set budget right now. Just trying to see my options


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I am curious as well. Thanks for the post Jake.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Listen to @Whiskey Angler I followed some of his advice on speakers and matching those to amp rms mumbo jumbo, and now my two speakers on my boat are louder and sound better than the 4 I had in my scout.


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone heard or tried a wetsounds stealth soundbar?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Wetsounds makes really great speakers, but they are pricey. When I did some research a while back, Infinity seemed to be the best bang for the buck. Not too sure about amps though.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Not to thread hijack, but let's assume a budget of $500 to include wire. What would a 2 speaker and amp setup look like? Prob would run Bluetooth interface to avoid head unit.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Amazon helped me get it all within my budget.

JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver - $39.95
Wetsounds SW65i Speakers - $178.69
JBL MA6002 Amp - $93.75

I'd do that same setup over and over again


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Amazon helped me get it all within my budget.
> 
> JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver - $39.95
> Wetsounds SW65i Speakers - $178.69
> ...


Hmm, my current amp puts out more power per channel @ 4 ohms and I'm not overly impressed with 4 speakers... maybe I have unrealistic expectations considering space and budget constrictions.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FlatsFishin said:


> Anyone heard or tried a wetsounds stealth soundbar?


They are gnarly. Mount it on the underside of your platform, and avoid cutting holes in anything. Also, you can remove it and reuse or resell if you get rid of your boat down the road. The only downside, is they lack a little bit of of bass.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Amazon helped me get it all within my budget.
> 
> JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver - $39.95
> Wetsounds SW65i Speakers - $178.69
> ...


Todd's right. This is the best setup you will get for this price range...without a doubt. If you want to take it up a notch, get a Wet sounds HTX-4 Micro Amp and SW-650 speakers (looking at about $600). If you want to take it up two notches, get the same amp and upgrade to a pair of SW-808's. (roughly $700).


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

Just spitting out a number for a budget would probably be around 400-500 for Bluetooth receiver, 2 speakers, and possibly an amp.


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

That set up looks nice. The only thing is there are some poor reviews about that amp on amazon


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jake Sink said:


> Just spitting out a number for a budget would probably be around 400-500 for Bluetooth receiver, 2 speakers, and possibly an amp.


If you dont want to sepend more than $500, get what MTodd suggested, but get either the https://www.amazon.com/JL-Audio-Wea...d=1490127397&sr=8-1&keywords=JL+Audio+MBT-CRX or the https://www.amazon.com/Wet-Sounds-B...90127428&sr=8-1&keywords=wet+sounds+bluetooth, and then you can pack your phone in a dry spot and control everything from the bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jake Sink said:


> That set up looks nice. The only thing is there are some poor reviews about that amp on amazon


You are either going to spend a minimum of several hundred dollars on an amp, or you are going to get some less than perfect reviews. Most of those reveiews were probably made by people who did not wire or choose their amp correctly. My last amp was $1100 dollars....it did not get bad reviews


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets try this, who makes the best/reliable speakers and stereos for the bucks etc.. under $500?

AND best waterproofing


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Jake Sink said:


> That set up looks nice. The only thing is there are some poor reviews about that amp on amazon


I'll say this, with the amp paired with speakers that match the output you'll be very happy with it. I can run WOT and have the volume about 3/4 up and it's too loud for my wife.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hands down JL audio speakers..... don't even bother going the cheaper route. Get the best. For their size my 6.5" speakers thump and sound great.

Amp- All I used was the fusion small amp mounted inside of my console so you cannot see it along with the Fusion BT dongle they call it aka receiver.


The whole setup works great. I installed it myself to a spare switch and always connects, great sound and has been holding up great. All of the components from the speakers to the amp and dongle ran me around $340


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Hands down JL audio speakers..... don't even bother going the cheaper route. Get the best. For their size my 6.5" speakers thump and sound great.
> 
> Amp- All I used was the fusion small amp mounted inside of my console so you cannot see it along with the Fusion BT dongle they call it aka receiver.
> 
> ...


So if I buy that dongle I don't need a head unit? Just dongle, amp, and speakers?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jake Sink said:


> So if I buy that dongle I don't need a head unit? Just dongle, amp, and speakers?


Correct. That is the beauty of it. No bulky head unit to mess with. Everything is concealed and hidden and saves space.


The dongle picks up your BT signal from your phone, transfers it to the amp, which then powers your speakers and transmits the BT sound to them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Jake Sink No head unit required. I just have the JL BT adapter and it's hidden in my console beside the amp and you never see it. I'll have to disagree with Drew on the speakers though, I was all JL audio when I was younger for my Jeep and pretty sure that's what I was going with for the boat. After hearing the Wetsounds I was sold on them.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @Jake Sink No head unit required. I just have the JL BT adapter and it's hidden in my console beside the amp and you never see it. I'll have to disagree with Drew on the speakers though, I was all JL audio when I was younger for my Jeep and pretty sure that's what I was going with for the boat. After hearing the Wetsounds I was sold on them.


I used to have a wet sounds 10 speaker sound bar on my old duck boat. It was good but never have heard their 6.5" speakers. JL is notorious for quality marine audio products though. 

I am curious how the wet sounds though.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I used to have a wet sounds 10 speaker sound bar on my old duck boat. It was good but never have heard their 6.5" speakers. JL is notorious for quality marine audio products though.
> 
> I am curious how the wet sounds though.


Wet Sounds speakers perform well at high volumes and are very nice speakers, but the sound quality and clarity from JL Audio wins my vote. You really can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

Just an update. I went with the jbl amp, the jl audio speakers and a jl bluetooth receiver. The set up sounded very nice the first day I took it out and worked all day. The next weekend I went to take it out, the three lights on the jbl amp were blinking and no audio was coming out of speakers, checked the battery and all the connections which were fine. In the process of returning the amp now


----------

